# negotiating a settlement



## DaveCinzano (Apr 12, 2006)

comrades, victory is in sight.

now we must plan ahead for peace; we must define the terms of any future settlement.

my first suggestion is that we annex the so-called 'wales' forum into b&sw, and set alight any unsalvageable threads upon a giant victory pyre which can be seen from all four corners of the boards.

then i suggest we detain, interrogate, try and execute the known ring-leaders. then we can begin rounding up the unknown ones, and banishing them forever from the frontiers of what i hope shall become known as 'greater bristol & southwest forum'.

thoughts, questions, suggestions?


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 12, 2006)

Their previous terms of surrender were that we had to say welsh people were cool.   

As if   

They must now say *we* are *very*, *very* *cool*

And apoligise for trying to make us say they were cool first.

(and invade London).


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 12, 2006)

hmmm... i see what you're saying, but i'm still erring towards executions...


----------



## Iam (Apr 12, 2006)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> hmmm... i see what you're saying, but i'm still erring towards executions...



 

No mercy!


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 12, 2006)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> hmmm... i see what you're saying, but i'm still erring towards executions...



Those who refuse to admit to our Bristol / South West coolness must die.

But I believe if our settlement is to be a lasting and stable one we must allow them first to verbally declare their love of all things Bristol / Southwest.

I also believe we must leave the English issue out of it, as we have Bristolian separtists amongst our own ranks.

EDIT: And nutty Cornish separatists who speak in bold


----------



## Derian (Apr 12, 2006)

I'm still up for a coalition forum with the express intention of taking over London (at least) and possibly Brixton in the future  

Can we not execute Colonel_Buendia please - or at least organise a stay until we've determined whether or not he looks like Alan Rickman, ta


----------



## Iam (Apr 12, 2006)

I might be prepared to allow certain amnesties, provided my colleagues here are not too upset by any of the actions of the posters concerned.

Applications in writing in this forum, please. You know who you are...


----------



## djbombscare (Apr 12, 2006)

I say let pull no punches lets hit em hard and fast and go with a fully Politcally Correct leafletting campaign.

Then if that doesn't work we could step it up a notch and go for a few brightly coloured and yet still non obtrusive stickers. oh what the hell lets do them for cars as well and freely distribute them to vehicles at the bridge going into Wales.

Then perhaps to drive the point home a few press releases and some doorstep polling could help us analyse the results and see what effects they have had. 

A full inquiry into the said exercise could then be done and we could really push the boat out and go with another leaflet campaign.


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 12, 2006)

Only 200 posts to go till 10k, but the welsh are closing the gap at a disturbing rate and are now only 150 behind


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 12, 2006)

okay, as a compromise, how about complete annexation disguised as 'partial self-governance', limited summary executions, a handful of exiles, and a b&sw-appointed 'supervisory committee'?

then we can get to work with our diplomatic compact with scotland/alba and northern...


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 12, 2006)

...but the b&sw flag shall fly over 'wales' - no compromise on that


----------



## Iam (Apr 12, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> Only 200 posts to go till 10k, but the welsh are closing the gap at a disturbing rate and are now only 150 behind



In fairness, most of the B&SW posters are still in bed. We're just lulling them into a false sense of overconfidence, like a runner looking suggestively behind him at the trailing pack... before sprinting effortlessley away again.


----------



## wiskey (Apr 12, 2006)

i rekkon you and them should each donate a bit for the massive amount of bandwidth and then leave well alone.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 12, 2006)

well...




			
				Belushi said:
			
		

> No Surrender!
> 
> Cymru Am Byth!




look likes it's back to plan a - mass slaughter it is


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 12, 2006)

Iam said:
			
		

> In fairness, most of the B&SW posters are still in bed. We're just lulling them into a false sense of overconfidence, like a runner looking suggestively behind him at the trailing pack... before sprinting effortlessley away again.



hmmm.....

That usually works on a marathon with 10miles to go, but not towards the end and once the Welsh are making a dash for the finishing line


----------



## wiskey (Apr 12, 2006)

oh and morning


----------



## Derian (Apr 12, 2006)

Morning wiskers


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 12, 2006)

wiskey said:
			
		

> i rekkon you and them should each donate a bit for the massive amount of bandwidth and then leave well alone.



Mentioning our economic and bandwith destabilising ways is heresy


----------



## Iam (Apr 12, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> hmmm.....
> 
> That usually works on a marathon with 10miles to go, but not towards the end and once the Welsh are making a dash for the finishing line



That's when we deploy the leek soup and laverbread stalls, munkee, my good man.

Confused and hungry after their long run and fight, they'll be powerless to resist the promise of some food from home...

And then, they'll be ours.

They'll have little choice but to accede to our demands.


----------



## djbombscare (Apr 12, 2006)

So is it safe for us to assume that assimilation of the relevant areas of non bristol and those that forgotten that they are actually only Bristol enclaves, will soon become part of the Bristol empire


----------



## djbombscare (Apr 12, 2006)

Again


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 12, 2006)

shhh... we don't want to sow dissension in the ranks


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 12, 2006)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> So is it safe for us to assume that assimilation of the relevant areas of non bristol and those that forgotten that they are actually only Bristol enclaves, will soon become part of the Bristol empire



Bristol / Southwest Empire. 

Those Cornish get very uppity if they're not given some form of recognition, and we don't want a full blown Cornish breakaway war breaking out while we're still pacifying the Welsh.


----------



## wiskey (Apr 12, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> Mentioning our economic and bandwith destabilising ways is heresy



i just think reparations should me made to those who suffered innocently during your war. 

particularly by tedix. 

shall i go away now?


----------



## djbombscare (Apr 12, 2006)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> shhh... we don't want to sow dissension in the ranks




Sorry I didnt quite catch that. There was noise in the background

Could you repeat it please.


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 12, 2006)

wiskey said:
			
		

> i just think reparations should me made to those who suffered innocently during your war.
> 
> particularly by tedix.
> 
> shall i go away now?



No, we'll employ you at a good renumeration as an economic and diplomatic adviser.


----------



## djbombscare (Apr 12, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> Bristol / Southwest Empire.
> 
> Those Cornish get very uppity if they're not given some form of recognition, and we don't want a full blown Cornish breakaway war breaking out while we're still pacifying the Welsh.




No man its the Bristol empire. . .







it used to be on old market St


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 12, 2006)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> No man its the Bristol empire. . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok then.

But we need to give the Cornish a separate seating enclave otherwise they might burn the Bristol Empire down, with their seething Cornish ire.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 12, 2006)

we could give them keynsham?


----------



## Iam (Apr 12, 2006)

What abou Swansea?

Once the annexation is complete, we won't need it...


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 12, 2006)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> we could give them keynsham?



Only if I can have all the sand of all their beaches in return, to make things out of.


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 12, 2006)

Iam said:
			
		

> What abou Swansea?
> 
> Once the annexation is complete, we won't need it...



I want the mumbles and the gower and the sand.


----------



## Iam (Apr 12, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> Only if I can have all the sand of all their beaches in return, to make things out of.



Microchips, glass, castles and the like?


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 12, 2006)

Iam said:
			
		

> Microchips, glass, castles and the like?



No, unimaginably complex things to wage intergalactic space war against the 'spacemonkey'. 

Don't think I forgot about the spacemonkey.


----------



## Iam (Apr 12, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> I want the mumbles and the gower and the sand.



I don't think that'll be a problem.


----------



## djbombscare (Apr 12, 2006)

wiskey said:
			
		

> i just think reparations should me made to those who suffered innocently during your war.




there still fighting


----------



## Derian (Apr 12, 2006)

Perhaps Kernow would like to have Pembrokeshire


----------



## djbombscare (Apr 12, 2006)

Actually someone better go and get him back in. I think Neighbours is on soon


----------



## djbombscare (Apr 12, 2006)

Derian said:
			
		

> Perhaps Kernow would like to have Pembrokeshire




What are the hsoue prices like there and is it full of people who have second homes? 

Or rather not full as they are second homes


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 12, 2006)

They're only 109 posts behind and we've still got 156 posts to go.   

Someone's obviously leaked them our time vortex technology.


----------



## djbombscare (Apr 12, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> They're only 109 posts behind and we've still got 156 posts to go.
> 
> Someone's obviously leaked them our time vortex technology.




I'm sorry could you repeat that I didnt quite catch it the first time as someone coughed


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 12, 2006)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> I'm sorry could you repeat that I didnt quite catch it the first time as someone coughed



I am communicating with you via the time vortex above your head.


----------



## Iam (Apr 12, 2006)

They certainly appear to be putting in an incredible effort.

If only they'd done this last night, instead of posting all over the other forums and in general... and in this one!


----------



## djbombscare (Apr 12, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> I am communicating with you via the time vortex above your head.



Nah Im still not getting it mate. 


I'll see if I can get them to turn off the radio


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 12, 2006)

Any more talk of a 'bristol empire' and there will be civil war.  Us bathonians can only take so much.


----------



## Derian (Apr 12, 2006)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> What are the hsoue prices like there and is it full of people who have second homes?
> 
> Or rather not full as they are second homes



They're used to it


----------



## djbombscare (Apr 12, 2006)

thats the trouble !!

I dont think they'd go for it


----------



## djbombscare (Apr 12, 2006)

fractionMan said:
			
		

> Any more talk of a 'bristol empire' and there will be civil war.  Us bathonians can only take so much.




As JTG says "Bath is just Bristol's Theme park for tourists"


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 12, 2006)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> As JTG says "Bath is just Bristol's Theme park for tourists"


Bristol is just the ugly bits that bath didn't want.


----------



## Streathamite (Apr 12, 2006)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> Nah Im still not getting it mate.
> 
> 
> I'll see if I can get them to turn off the radio


sorry could you repeat that?


----------



## djbombscare (Apr 12, 2006)

Oh mate they're fired up a jackhammer I cant hear any posts now. 



YOU'LL HAVE . . .TO. . .SHOUT


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 12, 2006)

fractionMan said:
			
		

> Any more talk of a 'bristol empire' and there will be civil war.  Us bathonians can only take so much.



I've been issuing warnings that a Bristol Empire is an unstable contruct.

We must involve and fully include all our South Westerly neighbours.

AND DON'T MENTION THE ENGLISH


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 12, 2006)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> Nah Im still not getting it mate.
> 
> 
> I'll see if I can get them to turn off the radio



My intergalactic time portal is heaving with organic onions bursting with the greenshoots of sping.


----------



## djbombscare (Apr 12, 2006)

fractionMan said:
			
		

> Bristol is just the ugly bits that bath didn't want.




Ahuh

.


Well you all needed work when the swimming baths shut.   

Hence why they built the A4


keep it going man this cunningly disguised postcount raiser could fire a spat off and send it through the roof


----------



## strung out (Apr 12, 2006)

are they catching us up? I really don't want to have to waste another day posting shit all over the Bristol and south west forum


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 12, 2006)

67 posts to go, and the welsh are only 55 posts behind


----------



## rowan (Apr 13, 2006)

Derian said:
			
		

> Perhaps Kernow would like to have Pembrokeshire



The Pembrokeshire coast is beautiful  






















(Not a patch on ours though   )


----------

